

Anamnesis: "Reopen Last Closed Tab" Plugin for Safari on OS X - jacobu9
http://xenoscope.net/weblog/anamnesis/

======
jacobu9
Hey HN, Got tired of waiting for Apple to add this feature, so I decided to
try to implement it myself. This is my first attempt at Cocoa hacking, so
please feel free to give me suggestions if I did something wonky. Also, the
plugin is open-source, so please feel free to check it out for yourself.

------
Perceval
Thanks so much! Not having this feature made me feel very insecure whenever
using Safari instead of Firefox.

Also, a tangential thanks for letting me know that SIMBL had been updated for
Snow Leopard. The transition to Safari on Snow Leopard was difficult because
all of a sudden all of my plugins no longer worked--no ad blocking, no auto-
restore from last session, no force new windows to open into new tabs, etc.
Brutal. Now I can go look for 64-bit updates!

------
sophacles
Sweet! I had given up on this ever appearing -- Seems that since someone came
up with it before apple the fanbois have a hard time accepting that it may be
a good usability feature. (top 2 responses: "But history already has that" and
"I never accidentally close tabs", both of which ignore the part where i leave
browsers open for weeks at a time because I'm too lazy to properly organize
bookmarks)

~~~
silencio
I really doubt there are many fanboys that really hate this idea, after all
there's "reopen last closed window" already in Safari, the only reason against
tabs is that it might work unexpectedly if you don't realize which window you
last closed a tab in.

I've filed radars and talked to some Safari engineers about why this feature
isn't in there and have been pretty much stonewalled, except about Cmd+Z to
undo accidentally closing a tab that used to be in Safari (and is in the Glims
3rd party Safari addon). Not sure why it's still not in Safari, it's been
years (literally)...

------
PatrickTulskie
It's funny - I didn't even know Safari was lacking this because I've been
using Glims for so long.

------
xster
about time, should have been a feature 5 years ago

